# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E Only Cycle Log

## Blck99

Well I started my first cycle of Testosterone Enanthate today! I will be doing a 10 week cycle of Test E with Nolvadex for PCT. I'm going to be doing 500mg a week taking 250mg Wednesday and 250mg Sunday. I've been working out on and off for 4 years and my current stats are 5'8 162lbs 11-12% body fat. (Pictures attached below)

The first shot:
Well I was pretty nervous as I'm sure most people are! I picked up 

10 3CC Syringes
10 23g 1" Pin Needles 
10 25g 1" Pin Needles
Alcohol pads

I washed my hands and the injection site (the top of my ass)really well then proceeded to lay out all the supplies-1 10ml Vial, 1 Syringe, 1 23g needle, 1 25g needle, and a couple alcohol pads. I let the vial run under hot water for a minute while I wiped down the injection site really well with an alcohol pad. With the 23g needle in place I drew in air, injected the air into the vial, drew 1cc of test into the syringe, then withdrew the needle. At this point I switched out the 23g needle for the 25g needle and got any air out of the syringe. I was pretty nervous. My underarms were sweaty, breathes were a little short haha! The shot was so easy it was ridiculous! lol I put the needle in, drew back for blood(nothing), then slowly injected it in. There was no pain on the stick, no burning on the injection and no pain on the way out! I kind of laughed at myself afterward for being so nervous! I'm looking forward to the next shot Sunday just to see if it was really that easy! 

It's 4 hours since the shot and I don't feel any kind of tenseness or soreness but we'll see how I feel tomorrow morning. I'm going to go to the gym now so I'll update soon and let you all know if I feel any soreness or anything.

Sorry for all the detail on the shot, I just know it's a big deal for many first timers when it comes to doing that 1st shot yourself. I hope this log will be able to give anybody considering Test only for their first cycle an idea of what to expect.

----------


## Blck99

Here's a few more pics...

----------


## ToonPaul

good luck

----------


## Stroop

You don't look like you been working out for 4 years bro.
At 162lbs there is plenty of room for weight gain without using steroids .
Eat right, work-out hard and I bet you will get the same results.

BTW ... It's 23G, 1.5" to 2" pins for the Glutes.

Good luck just the same ...  :Smilie:

----------


## rocket22

good luck man, i know this may sound stupid but how do I subscribe to your log?

----------


## Blck99

Well today is the end of day two and there isn't too much to report. My ass is pretty damn sore but no redness or swelling. It just feels like someone gave me a huge Charlie-horse and there's a big bruise there. I think it's a combination of the squats, lunges and leg press from yesterday and all the sitting and walking around I did today. It was nothing unbearable but a couple Tylenol seemed to help out. My skin felt a little more oily than usual by the end of the day but it's hard to say if it was just coincidence or not. 




> You don't look like you been working out for 4 years bro.
> At 162lbs there is plenty of room for weight gain without using steroids .
> Eat right, work-out hard and I bet you will get the same results.
> 
> BTW ... It's 23G, 1.5" to 2" pins for the Glutes.
> 
> Good luck just the same ...


I haven't been working out for 4 years straight but I'm no stranger to the gym. Injuries have forced me to take some time off here and there-6 months for a leg break, 2 1/2 months for an arm break, and 4 months for a ruptured spleen and liver. I'm a naturally small person and when I started working out 4 years ago, I weighed a whopping 120 lbs. I would use the 23g 1.5" pin if I felt it was necessary but at the top of my glute, there isn't much fat there so the 1" pin easily makes it to the muscle and with the oil heated it's easy to push through the 25g.

Well I hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day! I'll most likely be updating again on Sunday after my second shot...

----------


## jon-john

I will track your log dude, I will be starting my first cycle soon but dont know where to start so Im looking around for some ideas. So good luck

----------


## Blck99

Well I took my 2nd shot on Saturday and it went smooth! I did it in my left glute this time instead of the right and I'll most likely continue to alternate sides. It's now Monday and the soreness is almost gone...yesterday it was fairly minimal. Definitely not as bad as the soreness from the first shot. I'm sure it will be completely gone by tomorrow.

I've yet to notice any side effects or changes and I'm sure I wont for a few weeks so for now I'm pretty much just letting you guys know how the injections are going. Workouts are strong but I wouldn't say it's anything more than a placebo affect. I'll most likely post pictures and weight updates every 2 weeks. Until next time...

----------


## Blck99

Well today was my 3rd shot and the start of week 2. I did today's shot this morning in the right glute and again no pain. No real soreness as of yet but I'm sure there will be a little tomorrow. I blasted legs and back today and got in 15 minutes of cardio. My workouts are going great and breaks between sets is almost non-existent...I'll add more weight then begin reps immediately. I hopped on the scale today and I was at 167. Next Wednesday I'll update with my weight and pictures...

----------


## Big

> good luck man, i know this may sound stupid but how do I subscribe to your log?


click "thread tools" near the top, then subscribe from there.

----------


## _CrossroadS_

> Well today was my 3rd shot and the start of week 2. I did today's shot this morning in the right glute and again no pain. No real soreness as of yet but I'm sure there will be a little tomorrow. I blasted legs and back today and got in 15 minutes of cardio. My workouts are going great and breaks between sets is almost non-existent...I'll add more weight then begin reps immediately. I hopped on the scale today and I was at 167. Next Wednesday I'll update with my weight and pictures...


Working out 2 major muscle groups like that in 1 workout session seems counterproductive to me.

What did your workout consist of?

Also, the 5lb weight gain in 7 days might be another hint that you could have put on quite a bit more weight before starting this cycle. Since you've already started, it doesn't really matter.

----------


## Stroop

> Working out 2 major muscle groups like that in 1 workout session seems counterproductive to me.


No doubt..
maybe it's my age but I think I would hobble into the gym the next day after a workout like that.. :|

Back is the one set of muscles that I do alone without adding anything to the mix .. I use to add triceps but now I don't even do them anymore ..

----------


## copenhagen

> No doubt..
> maybe it's my age but I think I would hobble into the gym the next day after a workout like that.. :|
> 
> Back is the one set of muscles that I do alone without adding anything to the mix .. I use to add triceps but now I don't even do them anymore ..


had a bro that was cycling and working out upper body one day and lower body the next. he was big....but i knew he was overtraining somewhat. i finally convinced him to hit one body part a day and he ended up thanking me for it. ahhh what rest and recovery can do for the body....

----------


## Obro

Interesting post I'll be looking out for the updates.

Thanks for the detailed info in the 1st injection. It has given me confidence for my next cycle (1st cycle was oral only).

I always have at least 2 min between sets because it helps clear some lactic acid and ultimately that means you can squeeze more reps in the next set. Anthony Robberts even states that you should rest for 4 min. My workouts would last too long if I did that though.

Good luck with the cycle and thanks for sharing.

----------


## Jfew44

Updates?

----------


## Blck99

Well it's almost been 3 weeks and things are going great! Sorry I haven't been on to update. Just a few things...

Shot's are going great! I'm still alternating glutes and I've done a total of 6 shots. The shots haven't been hurting and really aren't even sore the next day..

My skin has definitely gotten more oily. I have to wash my face a couple times a day because even before I started the cycle I'd still get a pimple here and there. I haven't broken out but definitely more oily...

My joints are starting to hurt me a little. Mostly my shoulders...Nothing too horrible but definitely noticeable. I'm going to pick some stuff up tomorrow from GNC to try and help with the aching. Any thing you guys have had a good experience with? 

The pumps and strengths are starting to slightly go up! I'm not really one for maxing out but the weight for my sets is increasing steadily! 

I've been eating like crazy and haven't missed a scheduled day at the gym! I weighed myself today and I'm up to 173! Up 11 lbs. from the start of the cycle! My muscles are much more solid than usual. I can't wait for this stuff to really start kicking in in 2 weeks or so!  :Smilie:  Well I'll probably update again next week with more pictures and stats...

Edit: 
Oh yeah and my cycle is going to end up being 12 weeks rather than the planned 10...Right after my fourth shot I went to put the vial back into the bag I carry it in and somehow dropped it  :Frown:  It sucked but I've already got another vial on the way.

Everyone wants to know about the sex drive too I'm sure...it feels like I'm 12 years old again, I'll get a wood for no damn reason! haha and they're very frequent let me tell you! lol My stamina has gone way up! It seems like I can go forever! I thought it would be the opposite and I wouldn't be lasting long...testicles seem to have gotten a little smaller but nothing I'm going to lose sleep over...

----------


## Blck99

more...

----------


## juicedapple463

good post, lots of detail, keep us updated.

----------


## Blck99

I did a real quick comparison on some of the pics...it's definitely more noticeable when the pics are next to each other. Looks mostly like bloat but i feel much more solid...

----------


## rmcfar

nice progress so far dude...keep on keepin on

----------


## heavyquestions

word. nice change.

----------


## FP

this is exciting, I'm of similar stats and I'll be doing the same cycle that you are on. Keep us updated.

----------


## zartan

nice log, keep us informed, considering the same for my first cycle..

----------


## *El Diablo*

Bump

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

keep on keeping on

----------


## Shurik

hey im on the same cycle but its test c mid of my two weeks so ill be watching to see how you do and when it kicks in for you and how you feel.

----------


## rocket22

nice progress, i think the biggest change i notice is your biceps look noticeably bigger. keep up the good work and keep us updated

----------


## ojuice

nice work buddy, im gonna be doin the same cycle, maybe with a little more PCT though, i'll pick up some arimadex, and i have clomid right now, i dont think it would make that much of a difference though. 
keep us postedd!

----------


## Blck99

Quick update....
Well week 5 is almost concluded. The shots have been going great and so has the cycle all together! My strength is starting to shoot up! An example...My previous max on bench was 195, yesterday I was able to put up 225 twice! I've been eating like crazy and lifting hard! I weighed in today at 177! that's a total of 15lbs in 5 weeks! My goal was to get to 190 and cut down to 180 after all is said and done. Looks like my goal should be attainable! Again, everything is going the way I was hoping. I'm starting to slightly break out on my back and forehead. 

Here's a few update pics...

----------


## Blck99

couple more

----------


## hdrider135

definately lookin bigger keep it up

----------


## Obro

Good to see dude! Waytogo on the bench.

----------


## AthleticEngineering

Yeah, looks like some solid gains.

----------


## Malacu'

Updates?

----------


## KyleBusch18

Sounds like were in the same boat. Ive done a whole lot of research and Ive decided that Testosterone Enanthate is the perfect first cycle for me. Im 5'8" 179, 14% bodyfat. I feel like ive pushed about as far as i can go naturally.

----------


## dirtball_619

kylebusch- please edit the last two sentences out of your post. source fishing is a no-no at this board and you will get banned quick.

----------


## KyleBusch18

very new to this thing, i apologize, how do u change it?

----------


## 92whitelx

Looking really good man. Hope to start a cycle like yours soon

----------


## hdrider135

any updates?

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

Great job man. Really great job. I was scepticle in the begining but the more you posted the more and more noticable the results came.

----------


## Malacu'

What's happenin man,u dropped the log?How come u ain't postin no more?
Hope u doin well.

----------


## KMG300

Are you taking the Nolv during the cycle or are you only going to be taking it for PCT?

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

> ...I will be doing a 10 week cycle of Test E with Nolvadex for PCT...


hey bro, good progressive so far. you can tell you've improved with the side by side pics. may i ask though why just nolv for your PCT? why not throw in clomid or others? also, what's your PCT dosage look like afterwards?

----------


## personaltrainermark

Good progress. Keep up the eating. I plan to do the same cycle with a lil more PCT soon. and maybe D-bol first 4 weeks for a kick start. Keep up the good work.

----------


## exos

He's probably done with the cycle by now; hope he gets a chance to update.

----------


## draftwho2003

Updates?

----------


## jc95605

Like many others in here i'm going to be doing the almost the same cycle so i'm curious to know some updates. Come on bro, you ppl here needed to know how your doing.

----------


## ojuice

i think this post is pretty much donne he hasn't said anything in over a month for sure, which sucks because i really wanted to see what happened

----------


## pay tribute

> Like many others in here i'm going to be doing the almost the same cycle so i'm curious to know some updates. Come on bro, you ppl here needed to know how your doing.


Not going to happen. His profile says his last activity on this forum was almost 2 months ago. 

I hope he didn't quit mid-cycle

----------


## tembe

Keep up the good work mate....good gains

----------


## bifda

you do know this thread is dead n buried :Hmmmm:

----------


## jbm

> Keep up the good work mate....good gains


 : Welcome2:

----------


## ciptech

this guy crash and burn?

----------


## Lightsout2184

freaking newbies

----------

